# Danish: Camilla ser Louise sidde på sin hest



## Rasmus1504

Hej allesammen,

Jeg har et spørgsmål om hendes og sin i sætninger med skjult subjekt som den ovenstående - det skjulte subjekt er her Louise. Når jeg søger på nettet, kan jeg se, at der hersker lidt uenighed om, hvorvidt at brugen af "sin" i sådanne eksempler er tvetydige. Der er nogle, der mener, at "sin" her kun kan vise tilbage til det skjulte subjekt, og at man for at vise tilbage til Camilla skal bruge "hendes". Så er der andre, der mener, at "sin" kan vise tilbage til både Camilla og Louise, og at brugen af "hendes" for at vise tilbage til Camilla er fejlagtig. "Hendes" kan her kun bruges til at referere til en tredje person. Findes der en officiel regel for, hvordan det possesive pronomen bruges her?

På forhånd tak!


----------



## Sepia

Egentlig er det ret nemt - sin viser tibage til subjektet i en saetning - ogsaa hvis saetningen paa sin vis er "skjult" - foerst har vi "Camilla ser Louise".
Subjekt - Verbal - Objekt. Dernaest har vi den "skjulte saetning" "Louise sidde paa sin hest". Isoleret er det selvfoelgelig ikke en korrekt saetning. Men handlingen, der beskrives, henholdsvist, de imaginaere billede, som saetningen skal udloese hos modtageren, kan man ogsaa udtrykke med ... "at Louise  sidder paa sin hest".
Hvis man f.eks. sagde "Camilla ser, at Louise sidder paa sin hest" kan man ogsaa betragte bisaetningen som objektet i hovedsaetningen - der er flere maader at betragte grammatik paa. En er at betragte det hele niveau efter niveau.
Saa ligegyldigt, hvordan man betragter det, er Louise den agerende part i forhold til verbet "sidde" - altsaa  subjekt i en aabenlys eller en skjult saetning, og derfor er possesivpronomenet "sin" det rigtige, hvis man vil sige, at hesten tilhoerer Louise.

Det havde du i oevrigt ogsaa kunnet finde paa DSN's website, hvor det ogsaa bliver forklaret med noejagtigt den samme saetning. Mere "officielt" end DSN kan det vist ikke blive.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jeg er veldig nysgjerrig å få vite om det er mange dansker som klarer å bruke disse reglene riktig nu for tiden. Slik som den språklige situasjonen er i Norge så ville trolig 50% stemme på at "sin" gjelder Louise og 50% ville peke på Camilla som eier av hesten.


----------



## Sepia

Ben Jamin said:


> Jeg er veldig nysgjerrig å få vite om det er mange dansker som klarer å bruke disse reglene riktig nu for tiden. Slik som den språklige situasjonen er i Norge så ville trolig 50% stemme på at "sin" gjelder Louise og 50% ville peke på Camilla som eier av hesten.



Det er da forhaabentligt løgn. Nuvel, at der er nogen, der ikke forstår deres eget sprog ordentligt, betyder jo ikke at man ikke bør bruge sproget korrekt.
Som du jo selv påpeger: Det er jo ikke sådan, at nogen bruger ordene efter en ANDEN regel, der på nogen måde er klar og som får det til at betyde noget andet.
Ikke desto mindre tror jeg, at de fleste, som har et nogenrunde rimeligt dannelsesniveau - når det drejer sig om dansk, i det mindste - ganske udmærket ved, hvad sætningen betyder.

Problemet er vel snarere, at de ved hvad den betyder, men de kan ikke forklare hvorfor de ved det.


----------



## Rasmus1504

Tak for den fine forklaring, Sepia. For mig giver det fin mening, og jeg har på intet tidspunkt været i tvivl om, at "sin" her kan referere til Louise, men forviringen opstår, hvis du nærlæser det omtalte eksempel, hvor der fremføres: "Sætningen kan nemlig også betyde, at Louise sidder på Camillas hest." Hvad synes du om dette? Nuvel er det DSN's hjemmeside, men da jeg søgte på det, fandt jeg også flere troværdige kilder, der mente at brugen af hendes var nødvendig for, at Camilla fungerer som korrelat.


----------



## Sepia

Netop! Det er nemlig det smarte ved den måde sprog ubevidst bliver behandlet. For det meste ER der en regel - den starter som regel i den fase af tankerne, der kun består af følelser og billeder. Så lærer man at putte ord på og reglen fungerer helt ubevidst, uden at man nogensinde har tænkt bevidst over den.

Og så kommer der en udenlandsk student og siger, "hvorfor ...?" - "Øhhh ..."

Det sker overalt.


----------



## bicontinental

Rasmus1504 said:


> forviringen opstår, hvis du nærlæser det omtalte eksempel, hvor der fremføres: "Sætningen kan nemlig også betyde, at Louise sidder på Camillas hest." Hvad synes du om dette? Nuvel er det DSN's hjemmeside, men da jeg søgte på det, fandt jeg også flere troværdige kilder, der mente at brugen af hendes var nødvendig for, at Camilla fungerer som korrelat.



Det må være det her afsnit, du taler om:



> Skjult sætning:
> Man bruger også _sin_ når man henviser til subjektet i en skjult sætning, fx
> 
> ·  _Camilla så Louise sidde på sin hest_
> 
> ('Camilla så Louise, og Louise sad på sin hest' _– _hvorden skjulte sætning kan omskrives til _Louise sidder på sin hest_).
> Sætningen er flertydig, se mere nedenfor.
> Ref: Hans, hendes eller sin · uddybning —



Efter at man har givet flere eksempler på skjulte sætninger og de dertilhørende grammatiske krav, gives eksemplet:


> ·  _Kvinden fandt manden liggende i sin seng_
> 
> I sætninger af denne type kan man ikke afgøre om det er kvindens eller mandens seng. Ofte vil man finde en måde at skrive sætningen om på så flertydigheden forsvinder. I andre tilfælde vil man kunne bruge_hans_eller _hendes_for at fjerne en potentiel misforståelse.



Personligt ville jeg mene, at grunden til at sætningen opfattes som flertydig, er, at der stadigt er flere og flere, der bruger sin/hendes/hans i flæng. Hvis man analyserer sætningerne, er der vel kun to muligheder:

Camilla så Louise. Louise sad på sin (egen)  hest. => Camilla så Louise sidde/siddende på sin hest.
Camilla så Louise. Louise sad på hendes (altså Camillas) hest. => Camilla så Louise sidde på hendes hest.


Kvinden fandt manden. Manden lå i sin (egen) seng.  =>Kvinden fandt manden liggende i sin seng.
Kvinden fandt manden. Manden lå i hendes (altså kvindens) seng. => Kvinden fandt manden liggende i hendes (egen) seng. 
(Her kan man evt. bruge egen, hvis der er andre personer ’hendes’ kunne henvise til.

Bic.


----------



## Sepia

Ja, rigtigt. Fra DSN.

Der har altid vaeret nogen, der ikke kendte forskel paa hans/hendes/sin. Angiveligt isaer i Oestjylland.
Hvad baserer du formodningen paa, at tendensen er stigende?


----------



## MyriadLeaves

Blot for at tilføje yderligere forvirring til suppedasen så bruges "hans/hendes" ekstraordinært fremfor "sin/sit" i de jyske dialekter, hvorfor der så kan herske uklarhed om ejerskab i sætninger såsom "Han ser på hans hus", så kan man jo selvfølgeligt tilføje "hans eget hus".


----------



## Sepia

MyriadLeaves said:


> Blot for at tilføje yderligere forvirring til suppedasen så bruges "hans/hendes" ekstraordinært fremfor "sin/sit" i de jyske dialekter, hvorfor der så kan herske uklarhed om ejerskab i sætninger såsom "Han ser på hans hus", så kan man jo selvfølgeligt tilføje "hans eget hus".



Det er rigtigt. Netop derfor tror jeg heller ikke på en stigende tendens til ikke at kunen forstå possesivpronomerne, som de er ment paa standarddansk. De klassiske jyske dialekter er på tilbagetog. Dermed er det ikke sagt, at der opstår nye. Det gør der jo også i Storkøbenhavnsområdet*. Men de baserer mere på en slags standarddansk, som man overvejende kender det fra TV og radio.

(*Eksempler: Du finder ikke nogen mere, der taler Knud-Jespersen-Nørrebrosk eller som siger "cikel" for "cykel", og man muligvis heller ikke mere så tydeligt høre forskel på dem fra Nørrebro og Vesterbro. Men alligevel kan du kende folk ude fra Vestegnens historisk set nye kvarterer, på deres udtale. De skiller sig som regel tydeligt ud fra nogen fra Hellerup f.eks. For 30-40 år siden havde de naturligvis ingen egen dialekt, fordi der dengang næsten ikke boede nogen der.)


----------



## bicontinental

Sepia said:


> Hvad baserer du formodningen paa, at tendensen er stigende?


[dvs. tendensen til at bruge hendes/hans i stedet for det refleksive pronomen _sin_]




Sepia said:


> Netop derfor tror jeg heller ikke på en stigende tendens til ikke at kunen forstå possesivpronomerne, som de er ment paa standarddansk.



@ Sepia:

Min kommentar var først og fremmest baseret på det jeg selv har bemærket, når jeg hører og læser dansk...og jeg vil lige understrege, at jeg i den forbindelse _ikke_ taler om de jyske dialekter, men om anvendelsen af _sin_ i det østlige Danmark/Sjælland.

Men rent objektivt har man nu også bemærket denne ændring i anvendelsen af _sin_ i Østdanmark. I _Hvad sker der med sin i moderne dansk – og hvorfor sker det?_ af Torben Juel Jensen beskrives nogle af resultaterne af en undersøgelse af refleksivt anvendte stedord i talt dansk baseret på alder, geografi, uddannelse m.m. Resultaterne for Midtjylland viser ingen ændring i brugen af _sin_ i løbet af undersøgelsesperioden (1978-89 og 2005-2009). For Sjælland ses derimod en ændring i anvendelsen af _sin_:



> Resultaterne tyder nemlig på at der her er en forandring i gang i Næstved og København. *Forandringen går ud på at der i stigende grad anvendes hans eller hendes i stedet for sin,* *og går altså i retning væk fra standardsprogsnormen.* Man kan både i København og i Næstved se at *de yngre talere i dag har en mindre hyppig anvendelse af sin end de ældre,* og i København gælder det endvidere at der hos de talere der indgår både i de nye og de gamle optagelser, *kan ses et fald i anvendelsen af sin i perioden fra slutningen af 1980’erne til i dag. Udviklingen er relativt tydelig – der er tale om fald i andelen af sin på mellem 9 og 23 procentpoint – og forskellene er for store til at kunne blive henført til tilfældigheder i indsamlingen af data.* ..... Udviklingen i København og Næstved er en udvikling væk fra den norm der fremføres af skolelærere og bøger om korrekt sprog.



Artiklen kan læses i sin helhed her: http://dgcss.hum.ku.dk/aarsberetnin...es_/Hvad_sker_der_med_sin_i_moderne_dansk.pdf


Bic.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sepia said:


> Det er da forhaabentligt *løgn*. Nuvel, at der er nogen, der ikke forstår deres eget sprog ordentligt, betyder jo ikke at man ikke bør bruge sproget korrekt.
> Som du jo selv påpeger: Det er jo ikke sådan, at nogen bruger ordene efter en ANDEN regel, der på nogen måde er klar og som får det til at betyde noget andet.
> Ikke desto mindre tror jeg, at de fleste, som har et nogenrunde rimeligt dannelsesniveau - når det drejer sig om dansk, i det mindste - ganske udmærket ved, hvad sætningen betyder.
> 
> Problemet er vel snarere, at de ved hvad den betyder, men de kan ikke forklare hvorfor de ved det.


Dersom dansk "løgn" betyr det samme som på norsk, så vil jeg frabe meg et slik språkbruk.
Hadde du lest norske tekster publisert både på Web og på papir, så ville du oppdage en klar tendens.
I Norge er bruken av "sin" som refleksiv eiendomspronomen komplisert av bruken av "sin" som ikke refleksiv eiendomspartikkel (eller adjektiv?) "dette er Per sin bil", som fører til at "sin" kan bli brukt som eiendomspronomen på hvilken som helst substantiv i en setning. ("Politimannen kjørte han(!) til huset sitt").


----------



## Segorian

Ben Jamin said:


> Dersom dansk "løgn" betyr det samme som på norsk, så vil jeg frabe meg et slik språkbruk.


Jag läste lite danska för 40 år sedan och vad jag kan minnas används meningar som _det er da forhåbentligt løgn_ ofta i den oförargliga betydelsen ”vi får hoppas att det inte stämmer”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

A example of use of "sin" in Norwegian (From Wikipedia,   article about Olav the saint:

_"Etter sin død har en balsamert liket av Olav."_
Even if it is not meant here, using the "sin" in the old fashion, as a reflexive pronoun, will yield the following meaning: _"One has embalmed the body of Olav after One's death"_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Another example of "sin" confusion (source VG):
_NN (name of a woman) hevder at servitøren nektet henne å amme sin syv uker gamle baby inne på Oslo-restauranten._
NN claims that a waiter forbade her to breastfeed his own ("sin") seven weeks old baby in an Oslo restaurant.
The baby was of course hers, not his.


----------

